# Grouper or TF101?



## kmakiki (Jul 31, 2012)

So, here is the situation. Currently, my mom has a View sonic Gpad 10 inch POS (it was my first tablet). I gave her this after I bought a TF101. But, the thing is, the Gpad is hardly functioning for her, and I really want to get her something new. So, I'm thinking of giving her my tf101 and buying a N7. What do you guys think? Will I miss the extra screen size? I play games from time to time, but mostly I read fiction and textbooks on it (I'm an electrical engineering student). So what should I do all? I almost just went ahead and did it, but figured I would get the opinion of the public first. So please share; is the nexus 7 really that awesome?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just got the nexus 7a few days ago. Best device I've ever owned. Period.

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I never had a bigger device, and honestly, when I see one of my co-workers with an iPad it just looks too big, and I'm a guy with pretty decently sized hands. XD
The Nexus 7 feels like it's a perfect size for me. I'm currently reading the latest WoW Book on it and it's just right. Games look great and fit just right as well. You really can't go wrong with it.


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

I owned an HP Touchpad before getting my N7, and I thought I'd miss the screen size. But after having this now, it feels perfect to hold compared to the TP, and is more powerful to boot







I'd definitely recommend it, for just about any use. Reading books is easy and I feel more immersed in the book than I did with the TP because I don't pay attention to the tablet as much

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

@kmakiki - imo, you should just go ahead and give her the tf101, then get the n7 for yourself. The tf101 would take care of her problems and the n7 will give you what you're looking for. Its great for browsing, reading and videos (haven't done any gaming yet). I just gave a family member an ipad2 and got a n7 because my situation was similar to yours. The 10" size is nice, but too cumbersome for me (it's almost like carrying or transporting a thin notebook). In fact, i know several people dumping their 10" tablets for 7" tablets for the exact same reason - too bulky. The 7“ size works great and is extremely convenient for portability. I say get the n7...


----------



## kmakiki (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, I didn't need much convincing...went ahead and ordered it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, I agree with all said above. I had an HP Touchpad also and was really worried I'd miss the screen size. But I find I'm enjoying it more than I did the bigger size and taking it with me to more places. Plus it's very light so I can use it longer without getting "Tablet Elbow".


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

kmakiki said:


> Well, I didn't need much convincing...went ahead and ordered it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You won't be sorry.

p.s. from a fellow electrical engineer


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Upgraded from TF101 to Nexus 7 and no you will definitely not be sorry.


----------



## rlivin (Jul 18, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Upgraded from TF101 to Nexus 7 and no you will definitely not be sorry.


me too!


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I went from a Nook Color to the HP Touchpad and I loved the screen size. Got a new iPad3 and loved it but the screen was too big. Back with the N7 and I've come to the conclusion that 7in is a good size. Maybe 7.9 would be perfect  I don't miss the extra screen size much at all, only Internet browsing was better on the iPad because of its native desktop resolution/aspect ratio made web pages wonderful


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

and me too powered off the transformer and buyed an n7.i'm not so surprised with the device,it's a good tablet but i don't feel so good with it to say the best i'e vere owned like i red in many many discussion out there.reccomended for any type of use,only thing that i think can become better is the colours adjustment.hope someone hardcoding that before or after to change them via sysfs (like galaxy nexus for example)
after the colours,i haven't found any defect yet after a wwek of usage.i owned 2 10" and 2 7" before the n7...7" tablet,for portability...and 10" tablets,for home\entertainment use only.the best size for me is 8\8.5 ",but not possibile..and in absense of that,7 is the way to go if you don't want to leave\use the tab only at home.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Imo the N7 is the perfect size for a tablet. Super portable and big enough to enjoy games, web browsing, reading and videos.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Imo the N7 is the perfect size for a tablet. Super portable and big enough to enjoy games, web browsing, reading and videos.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


This. I've only had the tablet for a few hours, but its a real good size for my hands, screen size and quality is simply beautiful, and what I have done to it 5 minutes after I got it has been a quick learning experience. But hey, I learn quickly and I'm flashing ROMs like a boss.

I've also used the TF101 from time to time, my mom uses it primarily and it works for her needs. I played with it occasionally, but ASUS has done a good job at keeping things pretty stock, so for her, that's all it needs, maybe a custom launcher too..


----------



## Simonxliu (Aug 15, 2011)

No matter what I did with my tf101 I could never get the experience to be as smooth as I wanted. Even running JB the transformer has lots of stutter. Every ROM I flashed required extensive troubleshooting because of sleep of death, wakelock, sound, or dock problems. It never met my expectations. The N7 has been exactly the opposite. Very satisfied with it.


----------



## Zooks64 (Jun 28, 2012)

I sold my TF101 to buy an N7. I have no regrets whatsoever. I had a Nook that I ROM'D with Android before the Transformer. I loved the size but it was under powered.

The Nexus 7 is perfect.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Sold my TF300 for the N7 and no regrets. The I/O issues of the TF300 just killed it. So bad because if it wasn't for that one issue I probably would have kept it. Loving the N7 though and not yet missing the screen size


----------

